# Kona Coast Resort through RCI?



## anne1125 (Mar 13, 2011)

We are going to be planning a trip to Hawaii for our 25th anniversary in 2013.
We want to do 1 week in Kauai and 1 on the big island.  I'm hoping for Marriott Beach Club on Kauai (though we'll probably have to rent because our only II resort is not strong enough) and Kona Coast Resort.

Has anyone traded for Kona Coast through RCI?  I see it listed in the directory but never see it showing available.

If I think it's a possible I'll put in a request starting this summer.  Thanks for your help.

Anne


----------



## lgreenspan (Mar 13, 2011)

I traded in to Kona Coast resort three years through RCI. Very nice resort with a nice location.


----------



## bevans (Mar 13, 2011)

*Kona Coast*

You might try renting direct from them off the Shell web site. They have a deal right now if you rent for three days or more without housekeeping (timeshare normal) you get a special rate. We are going in May and for a one bedroom it was $83.00 per night plus tax. By the time you pay all  the fee's with RCI and factor in the cost of your points this could be cheaper and easier. Curt


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

Kurt, I never knew about the Shell rental website.  Thank you very much.  When the time comes I'll check it out.

Anne


----------



## eal (Mar 13, 2011)

Kurt could you post a link to the Shell rental site?  I can't find it via Google.  Thanks.


----------



## Gracey (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe this is it:
https://gc.synxis.com/?Hotel=19668&Chain=7670&Altdest=Big


----------



## eal (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## cmh (Mar 15, 2011)

I did a Kona Coast RCI exchange for the week of 2/26/11, but then had to cancel it.  It wasn't that hard to get.  I didn't do an ongoing search, in fact, but checked the website frequently.


----------



## Hawaii123 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations on your 25th!


----------



## anne1125 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Anne


----------



## Art (Mar 17, 2011)

Anne

Your need for a week in Hawaii points to an area of the TUG classifieds that I think is lacking. My dream  is the ability to post a desired trade destination on a wish list.  Right now that can only be done for rental or purchases wishes. Lacking that, it would be able to search the offered trades to see what someone wants as exchanges.

The thought happens to be relevant in this case because I have a  couple weeks, including one at Kona Coast, that I tend to trade opportunistically, i.e., if I see something interesting on-line, I deposit the week and make the trade. It would really be neat to be able to also look at where people want a private exchange, rather than just what they are trying to trade out of.

In any case, you have nothing to lose by posting your week on the TUG exchange list and see if you get a hit. 

Art


----------



## eal (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes two categories, "Units offered for exchange" and "Units wanted for exchange" shouldn't be too hard to set up in the Marketplace, should it?

Right now it is a pain to have to open each exchange ad and check what the advertiser is looking for.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jul 12, 2011)

lgreenspan said:


> I traded in to Kona Coast resort three years through RCI. Very nice resort with a nice location.



I have a note in my file that says there is an extra charge at the Kona Coast resorts for air conditioning. Did you have to pay extra for A/C?
  --Bob Park


----------



## Bearvet (Jul 12, 2011)

We stayed at Kona Coast II last summer and also got a unit for our friends and KCI (RCI exchanges).  You do pay extra for air conditioning - the resort as well as most of the island is very "green" and protects its natural resources.  They produce their own electricity on the island which is expensive, so they do this to help cover their costs.

We opted to pay for the AC (maybe $8 per day) but in the end we realized we could have done without it. Ceiling fans and breezes would have sufficed and we were gone most days...it (the AC) did cool the condo down nicely when we returned at night though.

When you check in and pay for the AC you are given a key to turn it on. Ours didn't work at first and they were there in 5 minutes to check on it! We loved this resort!


----------



## anne1125 (Jul 14, 2011)

We got our trade for July 2013 in Kona Coast and are so excited!  Now we're trying for a 2nd week in Kauai and have our search in.

Anne


----------



## scooter (Sep 7, 2011)

anne1125 said:


> We got our trade for July 2013 in Kona Coast and are so excited!  Now we're trying for a 2nd week in Kauai and have our search in.
> 
> Anne



We traded a Lakeside Terrace 2 BR thru II to Kona Coast in late June 2012. I plan to use Staroptions for one of our Harbouside units for either Hawaii Westin for the second week. We were at Ka'anapali last time and loved it. Is it just me or does the Princeville resort  look  much smaller on the website? We've been to Maui a few times now and thought Kauaii might be fun this time.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 7, 2011)

To me, the Princeville resort feels bigger, because the buildings are more spread out.


----------



## Rmelnyk (Sep 11, 2011)

Anne, I've traded 3 times into Kona Coast with nary a problem.
With a Costco very near by.
Mahalo
Roman


----------

